# A First Time for Everything



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Took the only two guns in my collection that hadn't been shot yet to the range today. Glock 26 and Ruger 10/22. Am happy with both.

I need some work with the Glock. I was getting a real good pattern with it, just not where I was aiming it. According to the chart and my sore thumb, I was gripping the gun too tightly. I may need a mag extension, at least for range shooting, after all. Really didn't want them.

The Ruger was keeping a nice one inch or less group at 50 yards, so I was very pleased. The scope is giving me some grief and I have not yet gotten it zeroed. Came close, then it went way right, so I'm not sure what happened. It's a cheap scope, so I'm not all that upset. I'll just try again next time (hoping to borrow a vise from one of the guys to get a better idea of where I'm going. It was making me light headed because I kept holding my breath to get it sighted better). I was _very_ happy with the clarity of the scope and it's ability in low light.

Only one problem with the Ruger. The issue was left undetermined, but we had a bad load at the very least. Fired off one round which let off a pop and had no recoil at all. It didn't eject the casing, either. So I dropped the mag and got the casing out. The casing was split all the way to the rim and was ribboned around part of the way at least three times on top, like the casing had exploded or something. The bullet cleared the barrel (didn't strike the target) and it didn't happen again, but it was very odd. Was going to show pictures, but the casing went missing. The rifle was inspected closely after that and there was no damage to it or the magazine.

Two shots after that, the safety engaged itself. I don't know how that happened and it was the only time it did. I'm going to be keeping a close eye on that. I am giving the rifle plenty of time to break in. I didn't even put 50 rounds through it because my time on the lane ran out. But she sat on the wrack at the store for almost a year before I brought her home with me. I'll be cleaning her up tomorrow and inspecting her again.

Both seem to be very good little shooters. Great groups out of them both. Now I just have to move the groups into the center of the target and we'll be good. Once I figure out what's up with the scope that Ruger will be unstoppable.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a fun and productive range trip.

On your Glock, I say if you're not happy with the placement of the group, but the group size is good/great and there seem to be few flyers scattered out near the edge, then go ahead and make a sight adjustment. Most Glocks are rough-zeroed pretty close, but I've seen a rare few that were quite a bit "off" right out of the box (Friday afternoon guns?). Small group size and few flyers are both signs of consistent and proper application of the fundamentals of shooting, so don't be too concerned about doing a little tap-tap-tapping on that rear sight to get those shots closer to center.

About the 10/22 safety: I've also experienced this, but only once, right after take-down and reassembly. During reassembly, when you put it back into the stock, the safety button has to be centered (halfway-on/halfway-off)to allow it to pass though the stock without damaging the wood on either side. If it is left in this centered position (or somehow gets there due to side pressure from a gun case, inadvertent movement during handling, etc.), then it will function properly for a few shots before shooting-induced vibration finally causes the safety to snap into one of the detent positions; either full-off or full-on-safe. I suggest double-checking the position of the safety prior to shooting, and making sure it's fully off-safe prior to starting a string of fire. If it seems like it moving sluggishly or not snapping solidly into both positions, put a drop of lube on the edge of the safety button and work it on and off a few hundred times; THAT should smooth it out.


----------

